# daixonar i dallonar



## belén

Bones,

Per aquí empreem molt el _verbs_ "deixonar" i "dellonar" quant no mos surt la paraula cercada. Com més majors ens feim, més ens falla la memòria  i més empreem aquest recurs.

No m'en recordo si a Catalunya també es diuen i tenc curiositat en quant a València.

Gràcies, estimats.

Be


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Belén, al·lota, com anem?

Mira, ara no em ve al cap cap verb perquè porto tot el sant dia tradueix que traduiràs i estic molt espesseta; però sí que em ve al cap una espècie de nom comodí, que seria un DELLONSIS o DEIXONSIS.

Et sona?

Besadetes i mos veim!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo, aquests verbs, no els he sentit utilitzar mai com a tals, però "daixonses" i "dallonses" com a substantius _passepartout_ sí, i molt.

Per exemple:

Dóna'm el daixonses.  
Vés a buscar el dallonses que et vaig dir.

I així... La veritat és que molt sovint és una cosa força emprenyadora, quan el grau de "daixonses-dallonisme" del discurs d'una persona t'obliga a una activitat interpretadora permament. Tant de bo no tingueu mai un cap que parli d'aquesta manera! És esgotador!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

És veritat, Ampurdan, segur que va escrit amb A.

Quin desastret que sóc! _Mamma mia!_


----------



## belén

Ai si, jo també, ha d'anar amb "A" segur...

Gràcies a tots dos


----------



## Samaruc

Jo, a València, no he sentit mai això de "daixonar" i "dallonar" utilitzats com a verbs. En realitat és la primera vegada que ho veig.

Un altre petit tresor illenc, pel que sembla...

Ací el català central és molt conegut per la TV3 i la resta de dialectes principatins ens resulten molt pròxims per allò de l'occidentalitat, però els parlars baleàrics són uns grans desconeguts a València, i això és una llàstima...


----------



## Xerinola

ampurdan said:


> Jo, aquests verbs, no els he sentit utilitzar mai com a tals, però "daixonses" i "dallonses" com a substantius _passepartout_ sí, i molt.
> 
> Per exemple:
> 
> Dóna'm el daixonses.
> Vés a buscar el dallonses que et vaig dir.
> 
> I així... La veritat és que molt sovint és una cosa força emprenyadora, quan el grau de "daixonses-dallonisme" del discurs d'una persona t'obliga a una activitat interpretadora permament. Tant de bo no tingueu mai un cap que parli d'aquesta manera! És esgotador!


 
HOLA!
D'acord amb l'AMP. Jo també dic daixonses i dallonses, tan per coses com per persones, quan el nom de la persona no em ve al cap.

Belén, com utilitzeu aquests verbs? Tinc curiositat per saber-ho. Podries posar un exemple?

Gràcies i fins aviat.
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Ací el català central és molt conegut per la TV3 i la resta de dialectes principatins ens resulten molt pròxims per allò de l'occidentalitat, però els parlars baleàrics són uns grans desconeguts a València, i això és una llàstima...


 
Però es veu que al País Valencià teniu un petit tresor (parlant de tresors!), que es l'illa de Tabarca, poblada per mallorquins (no sé exactament quan va tenir lloc el fet...) i on se sala i fins i tot es fa sa sobrassada! En tens més info, Samaruc? (o Cecilio?)

I sí, Belén, ens pots donar exemples d'aquests magnífics verbs que ens comentaves? Aquí no passem del _daixonsis_ o _dallonsis_...


----------



## Samaruc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Però es veu que al País Valencià teniu un petit tresor (parlant de tresors!), que es l'illa de Tabarca, poblada per mallorquins (no sé exactament quan va tenir lloc el fet...) i on se sala i fins i tot es fa sa sobrassada! En tens més info, Samaruc? (o Cecilio?)



Bé, en realitat tota la comarca de la Marina té una especial relació amb les Balears i algunes poblacions de la comarca foren repoblades per mallorquins al segle XVII, cosa que ha influït en la seua parla. Tanmateix, amb el decurs del temps aquests mallorquins s'han anat valencianitzant i, ara per ara, crec que ja només salen a la localitat de Tàrbena (on també fan sobrassada, per cert).

No he parlat mai amb cap tarbení (o tarbener?), així que no sé fins a quin punt parlen mallorquí o s'han valencianitzat, però sí que conec bastant gent de la Marina i, tot i les seues peculiaritats, s'acosten molt més al valencià general que no al mallorquí.

El cas de l'illa de Nova Tabarca, si no em falla la memòria, és diferent. La poca gent que hi viu crec que són descendents d'italians que es valencianitzaren. De fet em sona que tenen cognoms italians...

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Us haig de demanar que per favor, intenteu mantenir la conversació dins l'àmbit del tema tractat al primer missatge.

Recordeu la regla 10: obriu un fil nou per a temes nous, com ara el parlar salat. De tota manera, em penso que n'hi ha algun d'obert ja, així que fora que bo que fessiu els vostres comentaris allà.

Cal mantenir una mica d'ordre, perquè si no, els fils es tornen en un desori en el que es parla una mica de tot. Això fa que després, si es vol buscar una discussió on es va parlar d'un tema determinat, sigui força més feixuc del què hauria de ser.

Gràcies a tots per la vostra comprensió.


----------



## belén

Bàsicament es pot emprear amb qualsevol verb que en aquell moment no et surti.

L'altre dia em vaig daixonar (trobar) amb en Mateu i em va dir que havia tengut un accident

Vaig a daixonar (menjar) qualque cosa i després a fer una siesta. 

Has daixonat (cridat/trucat) a n'Aina que no em vaig enrecordar de dir-te que t'havia cridat?


----------



## Xerinola

Que fort! No ho havia sentit mai!
Em sembla molt curiós...!
Moltes gràcies per la informació. 

Una abraçada,
X:


----------



## Antpax

belén said:


> Bàsicament es pot emprear amb qualsevol verb que en aquell moment no et surti.
> 
> L'altre dia em vaig daixonar (trobar) amb en Mateu i em va dir que havia tengut un accident
> 
> Vaig a daixonar (menjar) qualque cosa i després a fer una siesta.
> 
> Has daixonat (cridat/trucat) a n'Aina que no em vaig enrecordar de dir-te que t'havia cridat?


 
A vore si ho entindre. Hi estat intentant aprendre els verbs en Català ho l´unica cosa que havia de fer era conéixer aquest dos?  . És broma.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Hehe igual que amb el verb "fotre" però sense que soni tant barruer. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## louhevly

belén said:


> Bàsicament es pot emprear amb qualsevol verb que en aquell moment no et surti.
> 
> L'altre dia em vaig daixonar (trobar) amb en Mateu i em va dir que havia tengut un accident
> 
> Vaig a daixonar (menjar) qualque cosa i després a fer una siesta.
> 
> Has daixonat (cridat/trucat) a n'Aina que no em vaig enrecordar de dir-te que t'havia cridat?



Això em recordo dels Barrufets: "Barrufem una bona barrufada!"

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

louhevly said:


> Això em recorda els Barrufets: "Barrufem una bona barrufada!"
> 
> Lou


 
You're right, Lou! Però que autèntic! 

L'exemple aquell del Mateu fins i tot pot fer pensar malament...


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> Hehe igual que amb el verb "fotre" però sense que soni tant barruer.
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
O el cardar, des de la llana fins als trastos a la bassa passant tot i passant pel soroll.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

M'ha encantat aquest fil, no ho havia sentit mai. Com la resta, jo faig servir "daixò", "dallò", "daixonses", "dallonses"... 

El que només volia comentar és que, pensant-hi així des de fora, em preguntava què fem servir els qui no diem "daixonar" quan no ens surt un verb en concret. No sé per què, veia "daixò" i companyia com a substantius. Però l'altre dia em vaig trobar a mi mateixa dient "vaig a _daixò_ les escombraries". O sigui veig que ens limitem a ficar-hi el nostre "daixò" preferit. No cal dir que és molt més elaborada la versió mallorquina!


----------



## Xiscomx

belén said:


> Bàsicament es pot emprear amb qualsevol verb que en aquell moment no et surti.
> 
> L'altre dia em vaig daixonar (trobar) amb en Mateu i em va dir que havia tengut un accident
> 
> Vaig a daixonar (menjar) qualque cosa i després a fer una siesta.
> 
> Has daixonat (cridat/trucat) a n'Aina que no em vaig enrecordar de dir-te que t'havia cridat?


Hola @belén:
No n'estic del tot d'acord amb el què dius de l'ús dels verbs daixonar i dallonar que feim a Mallorca. Tots sabem que ambdós tenen un significat indeterminat, emperò són necessaris i imprescindibles que l'interlocutor els interpreti amb absoluta claredat el verb que s'està substituint, bé perquè ja s'hi ha expressat abans l'acció o s'indica en el mateix moment que s’executa.

Dius:
_«L'altre dia em vaig daixonar (trobar) amb en Mateu i em va dir que havia tengut un accident.»_​​Fixa't el que et diu @TraductoraPobleSec:
_«L'exemple aquell del Mateu fins i tot pot fer pensar malament...»_​
Això no pertocaria funcionar així, si més no caldría esforçar-se un teliu més. Vetaquí un dels milers d'exemples possibles:
«_L'altre dia em vaig topar en Mateu i em vaig daixonar tota quàn digué que havia tengut un accident.»_​​Una grapadeta d'exemples més:
—Fermina, quan facis el meu despatx no em daixonis els papers que tenc damunt la taula, sinós demà no podré fer res.​—...​—Llavonces ves a dallonar la caseta de les eines del jardí i col·loca cada cosa com Déu mana.​—Perdoni senyor Xim, pareix que avui tenc el cap un poc daixonat, què li sembla si ho deix per demà per endallonar la caseta?​—Fes com vulguis, però daixonem es despatx avui.​​Una curiositat. Segons el DCVB:

*daixonar* en castellá _*aquellar*_. De _aquello_. (DLE):
*1*. tr. coloq. desus. Era u. en sustitución de otro verbo, cuando se ignoraba este o no se quería expresar. Era u. t. c. prnl.

*dallonar* en castellà _*aquellotrar*_. (cf. _Fichero General RAE: _v. cédulas 17 y 22).

*aquillotrar*. Del ant. _aquellotrar,_ y este de _aquell otro_ 'aquello otro'. 

*1*. tr. desus. *quillotrar*. Era u. t. c. prnl.

*quillotrar*. De _quillotro._
*1*. tr. coloq. Excitar, estimular, avivar.
*2*. tr. coloq. Cortejar, enamorar a alguien. U. t. c. prnl.
*3*. tr. coloq. Gustar mucho, cautivar.
*4*. tr. coloq. Meditar, pensar, estudiar, discurrir.
*5*. tr. coloq. Componer, engalanar. U. t. c. prnl.
*6*. prnl. coloq. Quejarse, lamentarse.


----------

